
Milestone: Tesla makes 5000 Model 3s in a week - john58
https://news.alphastreet.com/milestone-tesla-makes-5000-model-3s-in-a-week/
======
pulse7
It would be fair if they would provide accurate weekly production numbers for
the last 6 consecutive weeks. Maybe the pattern was: 3000, 2000, 1000, 1000,
3000, 5000... Which is quite different than pattern: 2500, 3000, 3500, 4000,
4500, 5000...

~~~
gamerDude
[https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2018-tesla-
tracker/](https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2018-tesla-tracker/)

------
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17436604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17436604)

------
hollowmaniac
Tesla also expects to produce 6,000 Model 3 sedans a week “next month.” -
Sources

------
tenukitime
What ever happened to.the $35,000 price? Are these only being offered with
premium upgrades, or are they not able to produce them at a lower, more
attainable price?

